# Playing "tug o war" with your dog...good or bad?



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know I've heard that playing tug O war can bring on an aggressive side of a dog so I'm just wondering peoples thoughts. 

Recently I have been playing tug O war in the following circumstances: 
-with a frisbee, prior to a frisbee playing session to get her fired up
-when she comes inside ("inside") command as a reward
-nose-work reward...after she finds the scent she gets a little tug session

She has been very high drive with this and loves a good tug session. I just hope I'm not teaching her any aggressive behavior that is going to back fire for me in the future. Any thoughts?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You are the one that controls the game...it begins with you and ends with you. Tug is a great confidence builder, gets out a young dogs oral need for exercise and teaches some self control. The only warning I would heed would be:
NO tug during teething!

Two of my dogs won't play tug with me because I didn't do it early on, they let go and defer to me. They will tug with one another. I think tug is an important game for training & drive building.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

nope, tug is great for everything from engagement to focus, obedience, tracking, protection... its a great reward if the dog likes it (mine will take a tug over food most times, unless he's starving lol).

Just keep the rules clear:
1. start and end the game on your terms
2. no resource guarding from the dog
3. dog must respect your hands and clothing
4. Out means out...

And enjoy each other's company


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Its good..have fun!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

If you go in the search box and type in tug of war puppy you'll see lots of threads!

Here's one for you:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/131172-tug-war-puppy.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Tug will not make a dog aggressive and is a great game for bonding, exercise, and even useful for training. I use tug during obedience, agility, flyball, and dock diving. If your dog already enjoys tug I would use it to your advantage!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have been playing tug with gsd since i was a kid. i have never had any negative results from doing this.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We play tug all the time. That's their reward, and they live for it! It's fun for everyone, tires them out, and it helps the dog/handler bond. I don't see any harm in it. Just remember to set the boundaries from the beginning and YOU run the show... not the dog. Personally, I enjoy a game of tug over using food drive. Easier, cheaper, and much more fun (IMO). If you use it correctly, you can get some snappy movements from them.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

A lot of professional trainers use tug as a reward. I used to but the dogs I have now aren't interested--they came to me too late in life to begin this behavior. The only thing I would say is many dogs work up the rope or towel so maybe children shouldn't do this because they may get accidentally bitten. I'm always so over cautious when kids play with the dogs.


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Just asked this question a few weeks ago and the answer is .. good! 
Get michael ellis' DVD on tug. A lot of it sport oriented and doesn't necessary apply to pet owners but there's a lot of overlap. If anything teaching the "out" or the "let go" as a puppy teache 1 very important thing to a dog. impulse control. Above any "command" or trick, impulse control and teaching a dog patience or calmness when it wants to get excited is something tug is good at.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

And as your dog gets older, you'll be amazed how freaking strong he is!!!

By the time Ky was 7 months old she was definitely physically stronger than me! That's also why you need to teach drop it / out or something ... because you won't win !!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

runnershigh108 said:


> I know I've heard that playing tug O war can bring on an aggressive side of a dog so I'm just wondering peoples thoughts.


It's a bunch of hooey. I was told that as well. Hooey!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think the perception that tug "makes" a dog aggressive comes from the fact that we use tug-of-war to teach dogs to bite. First on a tug toy, then on a sleeve, then on a human.

However, it doesn't necessarily mean that tug-of-war will escalate into biting. Personally, I think it's a great way to engage dogs in play, and it can be used as an obedience reward.

It's especially useful in young puppies to teach them NOT to bite. Since they are little snapping turtles, plugging a tug toy into that mouth can teach them that biting a toy is much more rewarding than biting hands, it gives them an outlet for that energy, and makes for good bonding time.

If you do not plan to do bitework with your dog in the future, a good "out" command at a young age is essential, and tug play should be done on YOUR terms. You decide when it begins and ends, and you decide when the pup should "win" and when he needs to defer.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

runnershigh108 said:


> I know I've heard that playing tug O war can bring on an aggressive side of a dog so I'm just wondering peoples thoughts.
> 
> Recently I have been playing tug O war in the following circumstances:
> -with a frisbee, prior to a frisbee playing session to get her fired up
> ...


Doesn't look like a problem to me, with my dog 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryQTt2KXh-c


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Freestep said:


> I think the perception that tug "makes" a dog aggressive comes from the fact that we use tug-of-war to teach dogs to bite. First on a tug toy, then on a sleeve, then on a human.


Meh, depends on who you're training with. Bitework to me is bitework, it's not an escalating game of tug. My dogs both started on a normal intermediate sleeve (save for a session or two on an "oven mit" during teething to avoid blood all over the good equipment). You don't teach dogs to bite, they're either going to or they're not and if they do at least you can put some capping and obedience behind it!

ETA: People seem to think that playing tug gives their dog the upper hand but what I've actually seen a LOT more are owners being really confrontational (not intentionally) and overpowering their dog by their posture and body language during tug. I see this a lot at flyball, where we have a lot more dogs that tend to be softer or even skittish. To me the *point* of tug is to let my dog use his mouth and gain confidence with it. The dog's temperament will effect my posture when I'm playing tug. For example Nikon likes to play-fight and likes the confrontation and the fight so I tug with him up close in front of me, me leaning over, or actually have him in a head lock. My JRT likes to tug but isn't real sure about me yet so I tug with a longer toy (2 feet long) an often I'm on my knees and having her tug to my side. When she's tugging good I always "give" (not let go of the toy but let her pull me in).


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I think it totally depends on the dog. My now elderly GSD-mix-mutt, Peanut, had a mother who was aggressive. She snapped at my face even while I was sitting on her owner's couch not making eye contact. I knew she'd been an adult rescue and also knew that her owners were, um, undisciplined dog owners. Nonetheless, I took precautions with her pup, Peanut, and was very careful to make sure she understood who was the BIG dog in our relationship. No tug-o-war or other games where she got to challenge me. That worked out perfectly for that dog; she has been awesome for 13 years! 

Jaeger, however, isn't a power-player type of dog. A game of tug is just a game for him, not a contest. He came into the house and happily conceded that I am the boss and either my partner or Peanut is 2nd-in-command. He's just a mellow dude.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always played tug-of-war with the Hooligans who enjoyed it (the majority of them) without any problems. As others have mentioned, you make the rules and the dogs must follow them which isn't too difficult.


----------



## Kate_welsh09 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ive heard its ok as long as the dog doesn't touch your hand. when they touch your hand you must stop the game and let them know there is no touching your hand with their mouth and then start again.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog will play tug with anything. i've always played tug
and roughhoused with my dogs.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella loves a good game of tug. It is on my terms and she has to release the tug when i say so. Her favorite thing to tug is a jolly ball with a handle. Gets kind of tricky with both of us holding onto 1 handle! I usually wear leather gloves to protect my fingers! But she understands when I say "watch the fingers", and will release her grip. I wish they made a folly ball with 2 handles.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It's good until your dog gets so strong and you begin to age and it injures your bicep tendon. Ouch, my right shoulder hurts.


----------



## KanesCash (Nov 6, 2012)

i tug with both my dogs and i have never had any problems, and just like fetching the game starts and ends when i decide, it gets interesting when both of them want to play with the same rope


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

All depends on the dog and the owner. I do the bulk of the helper work on my own dogs. Katya will guard _me_ and _hackle and snarl at me_. When I work her she would absolutely bite me for real. Still, I can give her the sleeve and then hug and praise her and she'll lick me to death with no lingering aggression. Just depends on you and the dog


----------



## NoVAGSDGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

I am probably a little more trusting with my dog than I should be, I use about an 8 inch piece of wood, which I use for tug and toss. I will throw it for her once, next time I make her grab her end and pull as hard as she can (her jaws are right next to my hand), then I make her jump for it, and then I toss it again, its a good tool, that since I work nights we do it for probably 20 minutes every morning and then I get to sleep some....lol


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I play tug with my 9 month old male and boy is he strong - I need to be standing up and use both hands on his kong frisbee.

I have been a bit "tougher" with him recently if he's been lunging for the frisbee before I've allowed him "tug"
He's accidentally grabbed my hands or fingers several times by being very exuberant and left rather painful bruising. 
I do tell him off for that, usually a firm "aaahhhh careful" and then I may make him sit or drop and wait before either trowing the frisbee or initiating tug again.
He's not being aggressive just a bit rude and an exuberant puppy. I was a bit concerned at the start that I may be "squashing" his fun and drive but I just can't have him lunge up at the frisbee whenever he feels like it - just because I have it in my hand and am moving it into position to throw doesn't mean he can grab it.

Mrs.K I really enjoyed your Video, I'll have to work on making Hex "drop" on the Aus command. He is really good on his "aus" but I have never thought of making him drop at the same time - what would be the best way to teach him to do that?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

watch out for your hand and fingers when playing tug especially
in the winter. when they miss the tug toy and get a peice of your
hand in the winter, it'll make you slap your grand mother while she's
baking a cake for you on a beautiful Sunday morning.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the advice. I will continue with the tug as a reward. SHe likes that more then treats and she is very responsive once the "out" command is given.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tug O' War is a Fun Game to Play With Your Dog - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Just chiming in on the side of tug.  I do think it helped Hector become bolder and more confident, but not aggressive at all. It's actually one of the preferred methods of rewarding dogs on my search and rescue team, because it keeps them in drive and they love it.

I'm sure like anything there are exceptions and some dogs may become more aggressive, but I don't think it's a common problem in the least. I have seen two dogs whose owners claimed that playing tug made them aggressive, but when I evaluated the dogs, I felt it was other management/training problems causing the aggression. Tug was blamed because it was the most obvious symptom and often the first place the aggressive behavior surfaced, but it wasn't actually the cause.


----------

